# Well, that was a fast hundred bucks!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stopped at HiWay Hobby to see if they had the Seaview yet. Two Seaviews, a Spidey and a Goblin later, there went my budget for the month! :lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Like you dont have enough in your stash to build! LOL.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You can never have enough.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, aren't you glad that the month is almost over? Now you have to save for the new Frankenstein kit.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Must be nice to have a big budget like that!LOL Thats about 6 months for me.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John makes too much money.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

John P said:


> Stopped at HiWay Hobby to see if they had the Seaview yet. Two Seaviews, a Spidey and a Goblin later, there went my budget for the month! :lol:


You get what you pay for and to me it seems a bargin! With Moebius you cant go wrong. Look at all of the pleasure you will derive from those kits. 

I take my wife out to dinner and a movie and blow almost as much and the only thing I come home with is indigestion! Lol! Enjoy those kits.:thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Blew mine on fixin the AC...Gots to have AC in FLA.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The-Nightsky said:


> Blew mine on fixin the AC...Gots to have AC in FLA.


Amen! I live in Florida as as well. But hey it's Fall now right? You'd never know it but that what the weather channel says! Lol!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Amen! I live in Florida as as well. But hey it's Fall now right? You'd never know it but that what the weather channel says! Lol!


Bay news 9 just said tha a cool front is coming and by wed we will have lows in the 60's and highs in the mid 80's...crap! Winters comin early this year.....Btw Habu...what part of the State are you from>? 
Go Noles!!!! (not from Tallahassee):wave::thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The-Nightsky said:


> Bay news 9 just said tha a cool front is coming and by wed we will have lows in the 60's and highs in the mid 80's...crap! Winters comin early this year.....Btw Habu...what part of the State are you from>?
> Go Noles!!!! (not from Tallahassee):wave::thumbsup:


Marion County. Don Garlits Museum of Drag Racing is only about 30 miles away! Noles?? Who are they??:LOL!! :tongue::wave:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ocala area...nice town...worst Rush hour traffic than here.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'm buying 1 or 2 Seaviews this Friday.if anyone one is willing to post some more pictures of the New Seaview kit I'd sure like to see more of it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My neice lives in Ocala! You better not be that idiot she's living with!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

John P said:


> My neice lives in Ocala! You better not be that idiot she's living with!


How old is your neice? Lol! My wife and I are both in our 50's. I don't think it's likely but in the past I have been called an idiot by my wife!:wave:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

John P said:


> Stopped at HiWay Hobby to see if they had the Seaview yet. Two Seaviews, a Spidey and a Goblin later, there went my budget for the month! :lol:


I hear ya buddy i set a budget every month too, an idea for anybody that does not know and shops at your local hobbytown usa they have lay-a-way for 20% down and pay it off in 3 months (monthly payments required of course)so it's an easy way to get all the new moebius and other stuff within means , i do that every so often when i use up my month's budget on getting old aurora kits on ebay or resin kits which sometimes cost $125.00 on up for a kit , so the hobbytown usa works for me plus everytime i spend $100.00 i get a coupon on my next purchase for $5.00 off i got 2 to use up before 0ct. 2nd so i got my spidey and goblin spoken for , also they sent me a $10.00 Off coupon in the mail for my birthday so how cool is that ! 

Robert (Sprayray)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> How old is your neice? Lol! My wife and I are both in our 50's. I don't think it's likely but in the past I have been called an idiot by my wife!:wave:


She's 35 and has a thing for older men, so you're still in the running!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm a single old man in Florida. Haven't been accused of being an idiot for a while....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fellow Floridian here guys. I work for NASA at KSC so you can figure out where I am located. And a modeling buff too awaiting retirement so I can seriously attack the stack of models on my workshop shelves. And looking forward to that initial spell of autumn this week. I was raised in FL, Tarpon Springs, and I have to say on a personal level fall is further out each year and winter is much more benign overall than when I was a kid in the 60s. I would love to have a very cool winter for a change, we don't get much of it any more.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> Fellow Floridian here guys. I work for NASA at KSC so you can figure out where I am located. And a modeling buff too awaiting retirement so I can seriously attack the stack of models on my workshop shelves. And looking forward to that initial spell of autumn this week. I was raised in FL, Tarpon Springs, and I have to say on a personal level fall is further out each year and winter is much more benign overall than when I was a kid in the 60s. I would love to have a very cool winter for a change, we don't get much of it any more.


Having lived here since 74 (not including my time in the Army)I have to agree with you about the fall nad winter weather...I remember it getting cold when I was a kid.BTW I love Tarpon...still hasn't changed much and I must admit I love going to Hellas and getting the best Gyro this side of the planet:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I loving building these styrene kits again! I just got Moebius Pain Parlor, MS Frank, Pendulum, Glow Inisible Man, and the Revell 4 Monsters. For a Halloween display of course!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> I'm a single old man in Florida. Haven't been accused of being an idiot for a while....


Well we don't think you are an idiot on this board obviously! All hail the God Moebius! You are making retirement a true treat to look forward to, amongst so many other reasons. Just making it that much easier to spend our hard earned money but I'm not complaining. I met you for a minute or two at Wonderfest and do appreciate you restoring my youth, at least my mind set, can't do much about the physical deterioration! LOL


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok Ok Moebius is slowly draining money away from me..I'm married with a wife who loves SHOES..and purses...and clothes...so I treat myself as often as I can..to those great kits! My soon to be five year old daughter thinks models are cool but says Daddy has too many! Can you believe that? In Ohio here we have to dream about California and Florida weather at times!
We gotta hook Frank up with an eligeable woman...he fears divorce way too much so he is scared single!!
Gary:tongue:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

John P said:


> She's 35 and has a thing for older men, so you're still in the running!


She'd never survive the interview process that my wife subjects all of my female friends to! If she believes that they are "my type" they are off limits and I am to have nothing to do with them! Lol! She's the boss!:wave:


----------

